# TD04 turbo?



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi 
I've seen a td04 T25/T28 turbo.It says it is nissan flanged and it also says that it has a stage 3 wheel?
Can this produce serious power in a GA16?:lame:


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

anyone?

Some help?:waving:


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

nissanlucino said:


> Hi
> I've seen a td04 T25/T28 turbo.It says it is nissan flanged and it also says that it has a stage 3 wheel?
> Can this produce serious power in a GA16?:lame:


Hi,

Suggest you try and get a hold of a Nissan Ceramic blade bb turbo of a SR20det or Skyline r32 they are t3/t4 hybrids, good for upto 270 bhp, internally actualted at 12psi and they fit, also don't feel restricted because of a flange. Any good muffler shop should be able to make a custom one for any turbo as long as they are good at the MIG and TIG welding.

I am doing this on my ga15de JDM Lucino and so far so good, don't see why this can't work for you, also the t3 flange is quite common and readily available.

Cheers,


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

plasmaim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Suggest you try and get a hold of a Nissan Ceramic blade bb turbo of a SR20det or Skyline r32 they are t3/t4 hybrids, good for upto 270 bhp, internally actualted at 12psi and they fit, also don't feel restricted because of a flange. Any good muffler shop should be able to make a custom one for any turbo as long as they are good at the MIG and TIG welding.
> 
> ...


SR20DET turbo's are T25 or T28.


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

dundee said:


> SR20DET turbo's are T25 or T28.


Hey Dundee is right, I meant RB20DET sorry typo.


----------

